# Toro CCR 2450



## govtec (Feb 21, 2015)

Good forum you guys have here!

I've got a 2005 CCR 2450 model that currently needs some tlc. We will be changing the carburetor, spark plug and auger because we've been experiencing some problems with starting the snowblower. Sometimes it will start and other times it won't.

The other issue we have is that the auger and impeller drive system turns but when we go to blow the snow it pulls to one side of the snowblower. Where should I look to diagnose this issue? I'm thinking it is related to gear or drive system on one side of the machine.

Thanks


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello govtec, welcome to *SBF!!* other than the carb your 2450 is working properly. how are the paddles and scraper bar?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Govtec


----------



## govtec (Feb 21, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello govtec, welcome to *SBF!!* other than the carb your 2450 is working properly. how are the paddles and scraper bar?


It is at its limits, needs to be changed at the end of the season. I saw a youtube video that showed the mark where it needs to be changed. My dad keeps saying that it pulls to one side when he blows snow. We've owned it since new. Is there anything else that needs maintenance?

Thanks


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Did that one have the plastic carb? I have read that some of the small Toro carbs were problematic and sometimes a slight warping from heat would occur causing an air leak. Not sure of the frequency of this problem I just remember reading it was one issue. I *think* that this may be the reason the later models had metal carbs. 

I saw this while doing research for the 3650 I have that I'm awaiting a piston for and I think it pertained to both models but not positive. Just wondering if yours is plastic.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

pretty normal that it pulls to one side in snow


----------



## govtec (Feb 21, 2015)

Pathfinder13 said:


> Did that one have the plastic carb? I have read that some of the small Toro carbs were problematic and sometimes a slight warping from heat would occur causing an air leak. Not sure of the frequency of this problem I just remember reading it was one issue. I *think* that this may be the reason the later models had metal carbs.
> 
> I saw this while doing research for the 3650 I have that I'm awaiting a piston for and I think it pertained to both models but not positive. Just wondering if yours is plastic.


I assume so but I will let you know when we change it out.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome from the Garden State


----------



## govtec (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome Joee/Frog. I was in Central Jersey today for my dentist appointment in Jamesburg.


----------

